# Cómo desactivar el servisio sms de movistar 3.5g modem huawei e176 ?



## constantan (Jun 3, 2011)

hola quiero saber como lo deshabilito,se puede hacer desde el pc o tengo que llamar a la empresa.

motivo: a un familiar se le va la mano con los mensajes. y la factura a fin de mes.

desde ya gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

llama a movistar a atención al cliente y consulta cuales son las opciones

Si tenes un movil movistar podes hacerlo desde el mismo es gratuito


----------



## constantan (Jun 4, 2011)

buscaba una soluciòn, mas vien de evitar que se abriese el software de movistar al conectar el usb, ya que desde ese programa se envian los mensajes.

encontre otra soluciòn use el soft pasworddoor, que bloquea el software elegido pudiendo solo utilizarce si se sabe la contraseña. gracias de todos modos


----------

